
Leaked UN Climate Report – Warming Oceans Are ‘Poised to Unleash Misery’ - perfunctory
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/08/leaked-un-draft-warming-oceans-could-unleash-misery.html
======
dentalnanobot
I grow more and more convinced that we’re going to need to geoengineer our way
out of this on a massive, massive scale. Even if we went zero emissions
tomorrow, the cascade of secondary and further effects from what we’ve already
done is going to need to be undone. Project Vesta still seems by far the most
promising to me: low tech, moderately low energy, and actually addresses the
root cause, unlike approaches that aim to cool the planet by shading or
tweaking albedo. Check them out if you haven’t already.

------
kk58
We need more green solutions for food and animal husbandry .

Conversion of forest for animal feed as well as plants for human consumption
is getting to be unsustainable.

------
reallydude
> rock phosphate is a finite resource and the biggest supplies are mined in
> politically unstable places

A similarity with oil? I think it's a forgone conclusion that politically
unstable places are ripe for becoming stable under whatever guise a mining
nation chooses. The profits must flow.

